#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos Visa Runs

## navydoubs1977

Just been having a look through the site and have seen lots of posts about Thai to Laos visa runs but i wanted some info about the other way round, Laos to Thai.

I am considering spending 2 years in Laos until my kids reach school age. I have the posibility of a job, but if i wasnt to take that, how can i do it?

Can i just do visa runs across the bridge when required?

If so what is the longest visa i can have? 

How long can you keep doing visa runs for??

Ive heard a rumour that you can just pop into some office in Vientiane and pay $1 a day for how long you wish to stay for??

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## crocodilexp

Typical visa you get at the border (for $30-$40) is 1 month (can be extended 2x30 days, I think). Not sure how many of these are allowed back-to-back, and whether a limit applies at all. 

For longer term options, I think your best bet is to ask the Lao embassy or your employer. Are your wife and kids Lao? It may well be easier than Thailand with the right documentation (in Vietnam they give out 5-year spouse visas, but no idea about Laos).

This should be helpful:
http://www.laos-guide-999.com/visa-on-arrival.html
(see the bottom of the page for other visa types)

----------


## Yasojack

would'nt it be better to speak to your possible employer if they can provide a visa, that does not need you and family to do a visa run so often.

----------


## navydoubs1977

Hi guys,

Yes if i take the job all visa's are paid for.

I want advice on how i can stay for upto two years if i have no job.

1 child is Laos national other 2 are british.

----------


## Yasojack

doubt you could. unless your a billionaire. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A mates wife is filipina , he has a work visa but she is on a Tourist visa as she didnt initially come as a spouse , He got a Friend with a business in Laos to sort out a work permit for her ( $ 450 i think ) she doesnt actually work for the friend saves the hassle of visa runs , it can be done but you need to know someone with a company and willing to help you , alternatively bring enough dollars and convert it to kip and hey presto your a Billionaire

----------


## navydoubs1977

Hi BLD,

Thanks again for this, ive seen somewhere else on the net about doing that, apparently there are even brokers who do it for you?

I will get you a few Beer Lao's if we ever make it!

----------


## Vientianeboy

There are 2 ways to stay if you have no visa.
Get a fixer to secure a visa for you. You will pay about $500 for 12 months.
Do a border run every 30 days. There is no limit to the tourist visas you can get.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> There are 2 ways to stay if you have no visa.
> Get a fixer to secure a visa for you. You will pay about $500 for 12 months.
> Do a border run every 30 days. There is no limit to the tourist visas you can get.


Thank you so much for your help again. Are these "fixers" easy to find?

I will defo get you a beer or two when we get there.

----------


## Vientianeboy

> Originally Posted by Vientianeboy
> 
> There are 2 ways to stay if you have no visa.
> Get a fixer to secure a visa for you. You will pay about $500 for 12 months.
> Do a border run every 30 days. There is no limit to the tourist visas you can get.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help again. Are these "fixers" easy to find?
> 
> I will defo get you a beer or two when we get there.


Yes, many of them advertise either in their shop windows or in some cases in the Vientiane Times. Else just ask around amongst expats.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Yes, many of them advertise either in their shop windows or in some cases in the Vientiane Times. Else just ask around amongst expats.


Would i need to pay 3 times? Me and the kids who are Brit nationals or do they just attach into mine?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Me and the kids who are Brit nationals or do they just attach into mine?


Get them Laos passports before you leave the UK.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Get them Laos passports before you leave the UK


Do they not loose Brit nationality then though?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

in theory Under Lao Law they can have only 1 passport Lao or Foreign , but in practice they can have 2 , my kids were born in udon thani but hold Lao and aussie passports , when we take them to oz we exit Lao using the Lao passport enter KL or bangkok with the Lao passport then back through immigration using the aussie passport, its a bit fucked up but doing it otherwise if they were on the aussie passport only we would need to get them business visa,s  ( business visa for a 5 and 2 year old ?) Done this a few times now with no problems for short trips out of Lao but i suspect it would be hard for an extended stay in Australia The problem being that there malaysian or thai visa would expire, Not ideal but i wanted them to have aussie passports incase they or we decide to live there in the future

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ignore my avatar, ENT was being a knob end in another thread

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Do they not loose Brit nationality then though?


No. See Ent's mate above.  :Smile:

----------


## Vientianeboy

> in theory Under Lao Law they can have only 1 passport Lao or Foreign , but in practice they can have 2 , my kids were born in udon thani but hold Lao and aussie passports , when we take them to oz we exit Lao using the Lao passport enter KL or bangkok with the Lao passport then back through immigration using the aussie passport, its a bit fucked up but doing it otherwise if they were on the aussie passport only we would need to get them business visa,s  ( business visa for a 5 and 2 year old ?) Done this a few times now with no problems for short trips out of Lao but i suspect it would be hard for an extended stay in Australia The problem being that there malaysian or thai visa would expire, Not ideal but i wanted them to have aussie passports incase they or we decide to live there in the future


I know of some people who have had problems doing this. There is no stamp in the Lao passport from Aust when you come back so they ask "why"?

navydoubs1977, your family gets added to your visa. There is an additional cost for this

----------


## navydoubs1977

> I know of some people who have had problems doing this. There is no stamp in the Lao passport from Aust when you come back so they ask "why"?
> 
> navydoubs1977, your family gets added to your visa. There is an additional cost for this


Fantastic. So if i used a "fixer" me and the brit twins would be added to the visa? Great news. 
When we are there, if we ended up staying longer, could i not get the passport while we are there?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> When we are there, if we ended up staying longer, could i not get the passport while we are there?


I would think it would be easier and the staff more helpful if you first tried in the UK.

----------


## navydoubs1977

Trying in the UK is a nightmare MTD, we have no Laos embassy so the nearest is France. They dont speak a word of English and my Laos is hopeless, even my wife struggles with them. As her version of Laos is different to theres. 
It may be easier face to face than trying to do it any other way.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Trying in the UK is a nightmare MTD, we have no Laos embassy so the nearest is France.


Fair enough.

----------


## Vientianeboy

You can do it while you are here. Most do.

----------

